# God Bless Our Troops - Powerful



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

I watched the flag pass by one day, 
It fluttered in the breeze.










A young Marine saluted it, 
And then he stood at ease.










I looked at him in uniform 
So young, so tall, so proud, 
With hair cut square and eyes alert 
He'd stand out in any crowd.










I thought how many men like him 
Had fallen through the years. 
How many died on foreign soil 
How many mothers' tears?










How many pilots' planes shot down? 
How many died at sea 
How many foxholes were soldiers' graves? 
No, freedom isn't free.

I heard the sound of Taps one night, 
When everything was still, 
I listened to the bugler play 
And felt a sudden chill. 
I wondered just how many times That Taps had meant "Amen,"










When a flag had draped a coffin. 
Of a brother or a friend

















I thought of all the children, 
Of the mothers and the wives, 
Of fathers, sons and husbands 
With interrupted lives.

I thought about a graveyard 
At the bottom of the sea










Of unmarked graves in Arlington. 
No, freedom isn't free.










Enjoy Your Freedom & God Bless Our Troops


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Thanks Jan*

Thats why I love ya Chicky, great post.

I wasnt gonna say anything but this just made me think of it. Last week I was eating dinner with my family in a restraunt and I saw this soldier in uniform about three tables over eating with his young wife. They looked to be in thier 20's and looked happy to just be together. We finished eating and went to pay. As I walked by this young man's table I saw the ticket sitting on the edge on that little black tray. As I walked by I did something Ive never done. I grabbed his ticket and as I did gave him a Hoooah. As a Jyrene Ive never said that before in my life and he was stunned. He didnt know I was a Marine but he gave me one back and I told him to enjoy his time home. I challenge everyone here to make a point to do something when you see one of these young men every time you see them. They have a very tough job and our support is as crucial as the cleanliness of thier weapon. You dont have to grab thier check, but make sure they know that you support them. Whether you agree with the "why" we have got to be behind these young men. I, and many others here, have been there and knowing a stranger appreciates you is as much motivation as mail call in the bush. Everyone please, lets take care of our own. They are making sure we can continue to have the great lives that we have. Semper Fi.

Z


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks FC.....some moving thoughts......forwarded to the front...

GB...Chris just recieved his Marine Combat Patch for his work with elements of the Second Marine Div. He had it on when he came home from R&R.....


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

*Thanks.May God Bless Our Troops Who Scacrifice All To Keep Us Free!*


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

thats sooo true


----------

